# Oki pro8432WT Transfer Printer should I buy



## bullshirtz (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello all looking for some people using this system, Oki pro8432WT Transfer Printer.

Is it worth it? I have brother GT541 dtg but only for white or light colored garments has worked great so far any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Moto3103 (May 25, 2017)

Hi
I am happy with the printer I do use forever transfer rip and forever products. I think without the transfer rip you can have issues or so I have read in the forum. I am not sure of them as I use the rip and have not experienced those issues myself but think you should look at both sides and read up as much as you can as they seem like real issues. I also use a good press that I think also adds to the overall system working well. But so far so good.


----------



## dandelionroots (May 7, 2018)

i bought an 8432 and a hotronix auto clam heat press and having issues.. came down to the pressure isn't right on the press i don't think. The local company i'm buying from is going to buy back my press and i'm getting the fusion. i would definitely invest in the fusion along with the printer. also learning more about the rip software. when i bought i thought it would be as easy as print and press and it hasn't been like that.. the feel of the transfer is not that soft which is why you need the rip and play around with it until you achieve the feel you are looking for.


----------



## RhyKnox (Mar 18, 2018)

I just got the printer this past weekend and just tried my first print tonight without success...UGH
I looks like the papers married together just fine, it was when I went to press the transfer onto my garment - it did not take at all... I followed instructions....so I will have to do some "Nancy Drew"ing" " and investigate into this matter... I am sure it is TOTALLY ME and I have something wrong...I don't have a Cheap Heat Press but I don't have the fusion one either so I am hoping it's just a matter of tweaking some stuff....any suggestions and knowledge would be great if anyone cares to toss in their experiences!!

Thanks
Holly


----------



## Lasered Edges (Oct 29, 2015)

I got mine a few weeks ago and it been hit and miss. I just did a big order with the Pro8462WT and had more problems then not. My colors seem to peel off fine but my withe had some major issues. I sent a shot of my issue to my vendor so I'll let you know what come from that . At this point I and almost temped to send it back. I was hoping to use that as a road trip printer, but I'l have to stay with my DTG for now.


----------



## RhyKnox (Mar 18, 2018)

Yeah let me know what you find out - I am going to test my heat press tonight to see if it's keeping the correct temp. I only tried a white print last night so I will also print out a color print without white to see if I can at least get that print to work - if it does then I can cross of my heat press not correctly keeping the temp. - I saw on here somewhere someone else was having the same issue with releasing the white onto the garment - hoping they come across this thread and can toss out some thoughts -


----------



## RhyKnox (Mar 18, 2018)

Has anyone solved the White not peeling off correctly? I am getting a little frustrated because I can't seem to figure the pressing issue yet....I hate not having success!!!! UGH!!!!


----------



## Lasered Edges (Oct 29, 2015)

did hear back from the vendor and what did help was having the printer on it own outlet. Things got better but not great, so, I think the next change is going to be my press. We plan on running a few pages and trying to see if the press at our store does better. Oh, if you have a Teflon cover on the platen, removed it. does make a differences.


----------



## RhyKnox (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up - Are you having Line up issues with your white - my white is OFF and I can not figure out a way to correct it - all colors line up fine except for the white - I am about to LOOOOSE my mind on this printer - UGH!


----------



## Lasered Edges (Oct 29, 2015)

NO have not seen that one, I know there is a way to re calibrate the heads but I have not done it on the OKI


----------



## RhyKnox (Mar 18, 2018)

is there a certain color pallett to use with this printer?
I was just using the Basic CMYK pallet in Illustrator but now I am having issues with the yellow and the cyan without printing the White as an Underbase....If it's NOT 1 thing, it's another!!!!!!


----------



## Moto3103 (May 25, 2017)

Are you using the forever rip? I have just updated my pro8432wt profiles with the latest forever profiles and one thing for sure my colours are a lot better. I get closer colour reproduction and my blacks are really good, well compared to the way they used to be that is. As I have said before if you get this printer working right its a great printer but unfortunately you going to have to use some form of rip/optimiser to get the best out of this printer. From the factory with the Oki standard mask or rip as they call it is awful and it is a expensive paper weight. You going to be in a world of hurt using this printer out the box. If you read the marketing literature on the Oki's website you can see how misleading it is, it can't do most of what they say it can do and as a transfer printer it will not cut it with out the help from some sort of rip software. I have been in a month long argument with Oki and tell you the truth , they don't give a **** and thats the bottom line. 

I am producing really good quality t's and garments with the printer with the help of forever rip. But I am looking at the iColor 600 I won't support this company no longer which is sad. Even though the iColor is Oki based they have worked out all the problems and created a really excellent product. Oki could have produced the same level of printer but did not and the back up service is to ay the least ghastly.


----------



## RhyKnox (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey Moto - I just emailed Oki and Coldesi about getting a full refund - Oki sent me a new White Toner Drum yesterday - and of course I put it in and STILL NO solution to the White Toner NOT lining up with the colors - I have spent toooooo much time trying to trouble shoot this printer and have NOTHING to show for it other than more frustration - I really WANT this thing to work but by the looks of things and how things are going, I feel it's going to be a Lost cause...which SUCKS..... so you are using Forever RIP for the Rip software.... Did you ever have the White registration issue and if so how did you get that issue fixed?


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

I know there is a way to re calibrate the heads but I have not done it on the OKI


----------



## Moto3103 (May 25, 2017)

I got the forever rip from the get go. So no I did not have the "white registration" problem. They can't fix it because its not a "registration problem". Its a trapping problem and its caused by ghost pixels you can't see that the oki picks up and fills with white the only way around it is using the rip. You get a underfilling tool that can under fill by a certain amount of pixels which gets rid of the "registration problem". Cant believe Oki don't know this? I mean really all you have to do is watch the video uploaded by Conde its a forever transfer rip tutorial and its in two parts they explain it and why this happens? I mean if forever can actually have a tool for that exact problem why don't Oki even know about it. Sending you a new drum and hoping it will sort out the problem truly shows they just taking peoples money and have no intention of sorting out this problem. Do yourself a favour and download the forever trial rip and go on youtube and watch the 2 part video uploaded by Conde. I think its called FOREVER Paper - Forever TransferRIP Tutorial Part 1 and part 2. And see how easy that so called registration problem disappears. Like I said with the transfer rip you get amazing prints, without it its a expensive paper weight. Oki is pulling the wool over peoples eyes and its very frustrating.


----------



## RhyKnox (Mar 18, 2018)

Moto - I have done this and I believe it really is a Registration issue - my white is WAY off...not a few pixels off - I will upload an image so you can see what I am talking about -


----------



## Moto3103 (May 25, 2017)

If I print through my 8432 directly and don't use the forever rip mine looks worse then that.


----------



## RhyKnox (Mar 18, 2018)

really? my registration looks like a Drop Shadow - it does not have the "Fine Lines" that the attachment you just posted is saying.....I did try to print through Forever Rip the other day and got the same results? Can you post what you were getting before Forever Rip -vs- now with using the RIP?


----------



## Moto3103 (May 25, 2017)

Well if you did put it through the forever rip and got the same results then I can't help you.


----------



## RhyKnox (Mar 18, 2018)

very true.....maybe I didn't do something correct when I tried it the other day....??


----------



## Lasered Edges (Oct 29, 2015)

What settings are you using? I’m getting better mid print but the edges are real rough.


----------

